# Wht is soy protein used for?



## doug mattison (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello everyone, I've used this site for a while, just never signed up to post anything, I've seen some people saying they add powdered milk or a soy protein to their snack sticks and summer sausage, what's the purpose for doing that?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 28, 2013)

Doug Mattison said:


> Hello everyone, I've used this site for a while, just never signed up to post anything, I've seen some people saying they add powdered milk or a soy protein to their snack sticks and summer sausage, what's the purpose for doing that?


BINDERS - Also known as Soy, Soy Protein Concentrate, Soy Flour, Soy Grits, Soy Protein Isolate - All soy products have a high protein value. This gives soy its binding capability, allowing you to add water (called added water) to your sausage for a moister product. These ingredients are used to prevent weight loss and shrinkage to products being processed in the smokehouse, by helping to retain the natural juices (called bound moisture) in the meat. This product also helps to bind the sausage together and can be used in meat products such as burgers to retain the natural juices from cooking out. Although not generally used in fresh sausages it may be added with good results. You should use the following ratios:
Smoked products Use binder up to 5% of the meat weight.
Fresh products Use binder up to 3% of the meat weight.
Sausage binder weighs out at about 4 oz. per cup so 4 cups would equal about one lb.

Soy grits are used in patties and products like Hamburger Helper[emoji]174[/emoji].
Soy protein concentrate is made from the refining process of soy beans
These binders are ineffective for the most part of holding water and the natural juices, which are in the meat (called bound moister) at temperatures in excess of 165°F.


----------



## doug mattison (Jan 28, 2013)

Great explanation! thanks for taking the time


----------



## Dogboystoy (Nov 29, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> BINDERS - Also known as Soy, Soy Protein Concentrate, Soy Flour, Soy Grits, Soy Protein Isolate - All soy products have a high protein value. This gives soy its binding capability, allowing you to add water (called added water) to your sausage for a moister product. These ingredients are used to prevent weight loss and shrinkage to products being processed in the smokehouse, by helping to retain the natural juices (called bound moisture) in the meat. This product also helps to bind the sausage together and can be used in meat products such as burgers to retain the natural juices from cooking out. Although not generally used in fresh sausages it may be added with good results. You should use the following ratios:
> Smoked products Use binder up to 5% of the meat weight.
> Fresh products Use binder up to 3% of the meat weight.
> Sausage binder weighs out at about 4 oz. per cup so 4 cups would equal about one lb.
> ...


Does using the soy protein in the mix speed along protein extraction in the mixing process. Or does that take the same amount of time? Im going to be doing my first batch tomorrow, and am determined to do this correctly. 
TIA


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 4, 2019)

I avoid soy at all costs. Soy products are bad for men. Yes, I am sure some is ok for you, but they add it to everything these days and making my own food I can limit this stuff. 

Protein extraction to the fat is done with mixing and I only use milk powder in hot dogs for the water.


----------



## R Blum (Dec 9, 2019)

archeryrob said:


> I avoid soy at all costs. Soy products are bad for men. Yes, I am sure some is ok for you, but they add it to everything these days and making my own food I can limit this stuff.
> 
> Protein extraction to the fat is done with mixing and I only use milk powder in hot dogs for the water.


I did hear that it was bad for men. Probably why the testosterone levels have fallen. I try not to eat anything with soy in it. It is even in vitamins. It seems to be like "Franks Hot Sauce " they put that **** in everything.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 9, 2019)

One thing to remember if you do use soy in a product is to warn anyone with a bean or peanut allery before giving it or serving it to them. I use it in smoked sausages and my hipshot burgers. RAY


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 9, 2019)

R Blum said:


> I did hear that it was bad for men. Probably why the testosterone levels have fallen. I try not to eat anything with soy in it. It is even in vitamins. It seems to be like "Franks Hot Sauce " they put that **** in everything.


I just thought of you the other day. I am going to make some Pepperoni stack sticks and I copied your recipe and cut it down on one test run and it was still to spicy for the girls. So, its snacks sticks for Mens only. I call this new one spicy and your original hot!

For the OP, I use Milk in my hot dogs as a binder. Sorry, I just hate soy.


----------

